# تصنيع وانتاج اللواصق والاصماغ والمعاجين



## محمد عبد الواسطي (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجوا مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات وابحاث عن عملية تصنيع وانتاج اللواصق والاصماغ والمعاجين:84::34::84:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

في البداية أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط
http://www.suite101.com/*******/how-to-make-homemade-glue-a79158

طرق تصنيع الغراء الأبيض http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189154.html
وموضوع أخر في اللواصق http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t189721.html

وإن شاء الله الأخوة الأعضاء سيردون عليك بالمزيد وبالتوفيق ...

وأرجو أن لاتنساني من خالص الدعاء .......


----------



## سان سان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

